# kurven erstellen



## untread (27. März 2002)

also i mach mal 3 punkte mit dem zeichenstift werkzeug...dann erstell ich draus net kurve aber was dann???? wenn ich enter drücke verschwindet die kurve einfach und naja..


----------



## biegeeinheit (27. März 2002)

Das was du benutzt hast dürfte das Pfadwerkzeug sein. Wenn du dann auf dem Layer fenster den folder pfad anwählst und darauf doppelklickst kommt die kurve wieder zum vorschein. ich denke dieser pfad hat noch viele weitere herrliche funktionen aber da hab ich mich noch zuwenig eingefuchst. 

es hat hier einen wahren pfadfetischisten (??virus oder so ???). jedenfalls wird dir sicher jemand pfade besser erklären können. die kurve hast du dann jedenfalls wieder...


----------



## Virtual Freak (27. März 2002)

*jo*

wenn du den pfad dann im pfadreitter angewählt hast kannst du damit ganz coole sachen machen...uber die buttons unten oder per rechtsklick auf n ankerpunkt kannst du zB die kontur füllen...oder die pfadfläche füllen...
so bekommt man schöne geschwungene lienien hin die du mit dem buntsift oder so vergessen kannst...
auch als auswahl kann man die pfad kontur laden...gut gebräuchlich um schöne rundungen zu schneiden und so...

hoffe das hat dich n bisserl weiter gebracht...

Greetz VF


----------



## freekazoid (27. März 2002)

also um deine kurvegleich wieder zu erhalten gehst du, nachdem du das pfadwerkzeug angewendet hast einfach auf den 'pfad' reiter und klickst auf den ausgefüllten kreis.
dann wird der pfad nachgezeichnet den du erstellt hast. und zwar mit der aktuellen pinselspitze und der vordergrundfarbe (voreinstellungen).
 >> siehe bild ;-)


----------



## untread (27. März 2002)

ok thx kontur fuellen blablabla funkt...kann ich irgendwie die eigentschaften der fuellung oder kontur bearbeiten?


----------



## freekazoid (27. März 2002)

yepp, des kannst du

und zwar musst du dann das pinselwerkzeug auswählen und dort die spitze verändern.
die anderen einstellungen der füllund kannst du durch > rechtsklick auf den pfad > 'pfadkontur füllen' und dann mit den dortigen optionen verändern.


----------

